# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  मेरे बच्चे मेरा घर (वेद प्रकाश द्वारा रचित)

## anita

*इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है वेद प्रकाश द्वारा रचित मेरे बच्चे मेरा घर* 
*









इस सूत्र के प्रेरणास्रोत इस मंच के सदस्य उत्तराखंडी जी है, मार्गदर्शन के लिए उनका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद*

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...............

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

..................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

.................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

............................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## uttarakhandi

एक और उत्तम कृति भेंट करने के लिए शुक्रिया ।

----------


## anita

> एक और उत्तम कृति भेंट करने के लिए शुक्रिया ।


Ji per iska akhiri bhag nahi mil raha sirf 3 hi mil paye

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Ji per iska akhiri bhag nahi mil raha sirf 3 hi mil paye


मिल जाएगा आखिरी भाग भी। बस ज़रा सीरियस होकर ढूँढ़िए.. मगर कहाँ? आप तो हर समय कॉमेडी प्रकट करने में व्यस्त रहती हैं। ईश्वर ने संसार बनाया और आपने ईश्वर की बनाई सृष्टि में कॉमेडी पैदा किया, हे हास्य देवी।

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही बढ़िया उपन्यास है, काफी लम्बे समय बाद फोरम पर आज ये उपन्यास पढ़ा |
सच में शानदार है, आपका जो प्रयास है वो काबिले-तारीफ है |
धन्यवाद अनीता जी |

----------


## anita

सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आप सभी का धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आप सभी का धन्यवाद


आखिरी भाग के रिलीज़ की कोई डेट वगैरह फिक्स होगी?

----------


## anita

ये उपन्यास अच्छा है, पर इसके साथ समस्या ये है की कही कही शब्दों प्रयोग सही से नहीं हुआ है और कही शब्द सही से नहीं लिखे गए हैl

और इसके साथ दूसरी समस्या ये है की इसके पन्ने भी लिखने में ऊपर नीचे हो रहे हैl

इसलिए निवेदन है इन सब समस्याओ के साथ भी इस उपन्यास का आनंद ले 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajat Vynar

तीन भाग में उतना मज़ा कहाँ होता है जितना अन्तिम भाग में होता है।

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> ये उपन्यास अच्छा है, पर इसके साथ समस्या ये है की कही कही शब्दों प्रयोग सही से नहीं हुआ है और कही शब्द सही से नहीं लिखे गए हैl
> 
> और इसके साथ दूसरी समस्या ये है की इसके पन्ने भी लिखने में ऊपर नीचे हो रहे हैl
> 
> इसलिए निवेदन है इन सब समस्याओ के साथ भी इस उपन्यास का आनंद ले 
> 
> धन्यवाद


इतनी बड़ी गड़बड़ी प्रिंटेड बुक में कैसे हुई। वैसे यह उपन्यास मेरा पढ़ा नहीं है। अब खरीदकर पढूँगा और जो भी गड़बड़ी होगी खुद ठीक कर लूँगा।

----------


## anita

..................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...............

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..................................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

*प्रथम भाग समाप्त*

----------


## anita

भाग 2



*मेरे बच्चे मेरा घर*

----------

